# Baiting Deer



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone here baits deer, and what they've had the most luck with. I have had luck w/ salt blocks in the past but haven't used anything in the past 8 years. Has anyone had luck with sex lures?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is going to get very ugly


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

It's called a hayfield. And this is going to get ugly.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Forget I asked.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Not this again! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Cheaphunter you asked a question in conversation, don't let a couple negatives get in your way. 8)

I usually use corn or screenings in late season if I can get them, other than that I prefer water holes in the early season.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive baited a time or two. 
Something like.......Apples, whole salted peanuts, Peanut Butter, corn,
corn meal, mollases, horse feed, and cubed alfalfa. Should do the trick.
I know some guys back east that would raid pumpkin fields and load up on all the left over "no good pumpkins", take em out and dump em here and there. I think most of the kids end up smashing alot of them all over the roads during Halloween though. Gotta love tradition.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is illegal to bait where I am from......But I know that my pumpkin patch gets murdered by the deer. They love the "no good" ones like stated above.


----------

